# Where's Accounts And Sync Found?



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm running DT's purified. There's nothing in settings for account or sync? Battery life has taken a big drop from what I was getting on the stock rom and I'm trying to manage my account syncs, but don't see the tab anywhere.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

anyone?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

It is now under 'My Accounts' in your app drawer.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea....I don't have that anymore after flashing. That's why I was wondering if it's somewhere else? Running purity.


----------



## Jon0117 (Nov 12, 2011)

The backup assistant gives me a fc in device setup. Im missing almost half my contacts. Any ideas?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jon0117 said:


> The backup assistant gives me a fc in device setup. Im missing almost half my contacts. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


What rom are you running?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Jon0117 said:


> What rom are you running?


To save time.. It's because backup assistant was removed from the ROMs. What you can do is login to My Verizon from your computer, find the backup assistant web version in there, export all your contacts as a .csv file, then import that into your google contacts. From there it will automatically sync with your phone and you can do all the tweaking/editing you need straight through google.


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok its there but hidden.
Go into Battery and Data Manager in settings
Go to Data Delivery
Uncheck Background Data (this sounds strange, stay with me here)
Hit OK
Open the Market App
It will prompt you to enable background Data, hit Enable
BOOM - Accounts and Sync.


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> Ok its there but hidden.
> Go into Battery and Data Manager in settings
> Go to Data Delivery
> Uncheck Background Data (this sounds strange, stay with me here)
> ...


I can confirm this procedure works - it did bring up the Accounts & Sync window. However, to access it again, this procedure will need to be repeated each time.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

edit: nvm. just saw op was updated


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> Ok its there but hidden.
> Go into Battery and Data Manager in settings
> Go to Data Delivery
> Uncheck Background Data (this sounds strange, stay with me here)
> ...


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Yea that worked, and that was different haha thanks. I'll send you a forum thanks when I get on the computer.


----------

